
Strengthen Free Software by Telling Congress to Reject the Stronger Patents Act - igboamerican
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/strengthen-free-software-by-telling-congress-to-reject-the-stronger-patents-act
======
deogeo
So what exactly does the act _do_? How will it "make software idea patents
much more easily claimed and enforceable"? I love the FSF, but I cannot stand
this sort of (very common) reporting on laws, that just makes claims on what
they think a law will result in, without explaining how.

~~~
elipsey
I think it's hard to explain to non-lawyers in a way that is at once clear and
complete.

FSF states that the act would make patents "more easily claimed and
enforceable." If you'd rather hear it from lawyers: "A considerable majority
of the Act is directed to changing the rules and standards for inter partes
review (IPR) and post-grant review (PGR) proceedings."[1] I understand this to
mean that it will make it harder to challenge the validity of issued patents,
as well as easing the application requirements.

If you want a real answer, try reading the linked article, and then maybe you
can explain it to me :)

[1] [https://www.finnegan.com/en/insights/stronger-patents-
act.ht...](https://www.finnegan.com/en/insights/stronger-patents-act.html)

